# Alice: Madness Returns



## Yozakura` (Aug 3, 2010)

The long awaited sequel to American McGee's Alice is here!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TrjXLlsoPlI[/YOUTUBE]


*Exciteddd*


----------



## Emperor Joker (Aug 3, 2010)

A equal to American McGee's Alice=


----------



## Dionysus (Aug 4, 2010)

Oh my.  Wasn't McGee working on a Wizard of Oz corruption? Is he even involved in this?

I loved Alice. Hope this isn't just the same story 2.0. The basic premise seems the same.


----------



## Yozakura` (Aug 4, 2010)

This is all still McGee. He's been in Shanghai working with Spicy Horse on this for the past couple years I believe.

It does sound basically the same. The only difference being Alice is not hospitalized and some of it takes place in London, not just Wonderland.


----------



## blackbird (Aug 4, 2010)

Don't say it's here when all you're gonna post is a teaser! 

Knew it had a way to go, though. Looking forward to it without being excited... yet.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 4, 2010)

WTB HD remix of Alice in Wonderland.


----------



## Kain Highwind (Aug 4, 2010)

I loved the original so I'm really looking forward to this.  Since it's still all McGee it should be as awesome as the first.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 4, 2010)

I liked the original, too, though I barely played any of it. I never did actually buy that game.


----------



## Angelus (Aug 4, 2010)




----------



## Ziko (Aug 4, 2010)

Holy SH*T!
I absolutely LOVED the first one and have been dreaming for a sequal. I don't really care if it's just a reboot of the old one with HD graphics, because the old one was freaking genius!


----------



## Skylit (Aug 4, 2010)

Looks pretty awesome.


----------



## Angelus (Aug 12, 2010)

Here's a link to the scans of an article from Game Pro. It has some new screenshots as well:



I like her new look:


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 13, 2010)

Alice Madness returns :] Going to be epic.


----------



## Angelus (Sep 16, 2010)

New Teaser Trailer:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9bOs0xAvR8s[/YOUTUBE]

I hope we'll see some gameplay soon.


----------



## No Shit (Sep 16, 2010)

Wolfwood said:


> New Teaser Trailer:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9bOs0xAvR8s[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> I hope we'll see some gameplay soon.



tentacles


----------



## Angelus (Sep 16, 2010)

No Shit said:


> tentacles



I'm sure someone is already drawing Alice tentacle hentai pics and I can't decide if that's good or bad


----------



## The Boss (Sep 16, 2010)

I'm 12.. what is this.


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 16, 2010)

The Boss said:


> I'm 12.. what is this.


One of THE COOLEST things of early 2000's PC gaming, get it and thank me later


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Sep 16, 2010)

I remember this being one of the first PC games that I played back in college. I was a latecomer when it comes to computer games. I loved that eerie atmosphere since I've always been fond of distorted views of classic stories. The trailers sure are looking lovely, hoping for some look at the gameplay soon as well.


----------



## Tony Lou (Mar 3, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VR8wXsvUrBg&feature=feedf[/YOUTUBE]
What an epic piece of art. It's in my must get list.


----------



## Furious George (Mar 4, 2011)

W-why haven't I heard of this!? 

Snooty PC people holding out on us....


----------



## Tony Lou (Mar 4, 2011)

Cyckness said:


> W-why haven't I heard of this!?
> 
> Snooty PC people holding out on us....



They did a better job than Tim Burton at making a dark Alice in Wonderland.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 4, 2011)

Yeah, looking not totally bad at all.


----------



## blackbird (Mar 13, 2011)

Couple of 'new' videos out:

Gameplay trailer:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=up21p1_vTbI[/YOUTUBE]
Crappy demo footage: 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X7NIZ18nq2c[/YOUTUBE]
This is going to be one of those games, where simply the main idea and concept will justify a purchase.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 13, 2011)

Azhra said:


> This is going to be one of those games, where simply the main idea and concept will justify a purchase.



Well, too be fair, the game does look better in every single conceivable way when compared to the original.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 15, 2011)

oh yes, there's a thread for this.. epic game 



Khris said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YUI_OuEDBEE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## 321orez (May 15, 2011)

Did anyone get The Art of Alice book? I got mine for $20 (it's $35 now) and I have to say, this game has the best concept art I have ever seen.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 15, 2011)

you mean the iphone app? what is it exactly?


----------



## Kaitou (May 15, 2011)

I acquired the first game "for free" as it was way too expensive to get. Yeah, pretty solid game and this game looks a lot more epic. Glad that you are also getting the first one for free for consoles.

All in all, I am thrilled for this game.


----------



## crazymtf (May 15, 2011)

First ten minutes of Alice: Madness Returns -


----------



## 321orez (Jun 15, 2011)

Did anyone get the game? I did, it's really good, much better than most of the reviews it's been getting


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 15, 2011)

Got it in the mail today from gamefly. Will play in a few days.


----------



## Angelus (Jun 15, 2011)

Should be released tomorrow where I live and I'll definitely get it.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 15, 2011)

My girlfriend told me about this before the internetz did..

Oh, how I luv her


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 15, 2011)

Played for about 6 hours straight. its not a bad game by any means. But it does tend to grind with the platforming segments after a while. I rate it an 8.

The story is great and the art deco is suitably dark. I think Spicy Horse had a problem with unreal though, atleast on consoles, shadowing is at times ugly, and pop in isnt frequent but still jarring


----------



## 321orez (Jun 15, 2011)

I only noticed pop ins once. I like how the characters in London are shaded though, it almost reminds me of cell shaded games


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 15, 2011)

kind of, but that's just cause its so dreary


----------



## VioNi (Jun 15, 2011)

If this is a scary game I'll just watch an LP on YT or something. 

Though nothing seems to be able to tear me away from Amnesia...


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 16, 2011)

Its not "scary", just disturbing


----------



## 321orez (Jun 16, 2011)

I really hate it when DLC is released the same day as the actual game... I guess I'll let it slide cause it's a small company


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 16, 2011)

Watched  of this game earlier, and it looked surprisingly fun. I'm usually not into platformers but I'll probably grab this one.

Oh and of course, it's not available on Steam so you'll have to sign up for Origin if you want to purchase it digitally. >_>


----------



## Zaru (Jun 16, 2011)

Origin? Really?
I'm going to wait until this game is cheap, in the hope that when I buy it I'll have a physX graphics card and origin died in a fire.


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 16, 2011)

Yep, it sucks. I believe all future EA published games will be Origin 'exclusives' as well, until hopefully the service dies.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 16, 2011)

Missing out on potential steam sales is pretty retarded


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 16, 2011)

No doubt, but if they want to establish themselves as a competitor to Steam then this might not be such a bad move.

If I'm not mistaken, EA has already removed most of their titles (minus DA2, ME and a few others) from Steam, and the latter is no longer allowed to sell EA published/developed games in the future.

Anyway this is getting off-topic so I'll shush now.


----------



## firefist (Jun 16, 2011)

one more reason to pirate ea games.


----------



## 321orez (Jun 16, 2011)

You wouldn't be hurting EA much though. Wouldn't you be hurting Spicy Horse a lot more?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 16, 2011)

They are a small team in China, why hurt them 

Alice is awesome, i love the hidey horse


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 16, 2011)

Well, I got this game for Xbox 360 and so far I am really liking it.

The monsters are a big pain in the ass though and the platforming too, but I like it.


----------



## 321orez (Jun 16, 2011)

I like how the game is actually hard when you set it to nightmare... Literally every recent game that I've played on the hardest setting was easy, but this one is different thankfully

Means I won't beat it in 3 days. I am about 1/2 way through though.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 16, 2011)

HIDEY HORSE! 

I love smashing toxic babies to death


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 17, 2011)

321orez said:


> I like how the game is actually hard when you set it to nightmare... Literally every recent game that I've played on the hardest setting was easy, but this one is different thankfully
> 
> Means I won't beat it in 3 days. I am about 1/2 way through though.



Well the game isn't easy itself though, I already finished it in Normal...played it all day and starting my Nightmare playthrough today.


----------



## Esura (Jun 17, 2011)

I took back Record of Agarest War ZERO for Alice, so yeah, get er hyped!


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 17, 2011)

Alice is pretty good, yeah  ending you don't expect


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 17, 2011)

Esura said:


> I took back Record of Agarest War ZERO for Alice, so yeah, get er hyped!



I got both but haven't touched War Zero, does it suck or something?


----------



## Esura (Jun 17, 2011)

Kuroba Kaitou said:


> I got both but haven't touched War Zero, does it suck or something?



Not that I know of, cause I haven't opened it.

When I looked up more info on the game and found out it plays like a typical grind heavy SRPG, I was like fuck this and got Alice instead.

I was going to keep it for collector sake though (I had the limited edition) but I really wanted to play Alice. It was the main reason I went to GS yesterday for, but I saw the box of War ZERO and was like, "wow, looks cool like Ar Tonelico Qoga." I don't have it now though.

Whats up with all these SRPGs as of late? I want a traditional turn based JRPG dammit!


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 17, 2011)

Bought this game for PS3. I saw good things in the demo on youtube and read good things. This is definitely worth the cash.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 17, 2011)

I think that the Cat is my favorite character  his voice is very dark


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 17, 2011)

I don't like the idea that the first one is a DLC and not an individual game though.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 17, 2011)

No disc  if they were going to re-release it separately, it would have been on XBLA PSN, wasting an entire DVD/Blu Ray for a 10 year old game isn't smart


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## Kaitou (Jun 18, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> No disc  if they were going to re-release it separately, it would have been on *XBLA PSN*, wasting an entire DVD/Blu Ray for a 10 year old game isn't smart



Lol, that's what I mean, dawg.  

Why would they use a DL/Bluray for a 800MB game? xD


----------



## DedValve (Jun 18, 2011)

They want Alice to be successful. EA isn't all bad after all 


Well....


----------



## firefist (Jun 18, 2011)

sweet, so its on steam after all.


gonna get it after a new graphic card.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 18, 2011)

A good worker is a slave, free to live and work. A bad worker, is a dead worker, and vice versa. Payday for bad workers has been postponed indefinitely, payday for good workers, IS CANCELED.


----------



## Kei (Jun 18, 2011)

Lol not as scary as I imagined it but just creepy as hell


----------



## 321orez (Jun 18, 2011)

Just beat the game earlier today, it was amazing. Ima have to replay it to find all the snouts, bottles, and memories though.... I did manage to get 90% of them on my first playthrough though


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 18, 2011)

I dunno if I posted this but goddamn...Nightmare is really frustrating. @_@ I kinda expected it though, but still goddamn. 

Gonna beat it though...


----------



## Jin-E (Jun 19, 2011)

Shit, that OP trailer is creepy. 

Anyway, even though it has gotten some mixed reviews im still getting it.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 19, 2011)

You better get it 

Its good


----------



## Jin-E (Jun 19, 2011)

It's a promise


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 19, 2011)

So far...fucking weird...in a good way


----------



## Rukia (Jun 19, 2011)

Too short.  I shouldn't be able to pick up a game on Friday and beat it over the course of a weekend.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 19, 2011)

Each chapter is like 5 hours  and there are 5 

 20 hours isnt short in this day and age unless your an RPG


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 19, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Too short.  I shouldn't be able to pick up a game on Friday and beat it over the course of a weekend.



How long is it? If it's above 12 hours that's pretty damn good for action adventure. With a job I can only play 2 hours a day or so.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 19, 2011)

Yeah it took me 16 hours on Tuesday and then 3-5 on Wednesday to beat it.

And I agree with Inu, so yeah, the length is good.


----------



## 321orez (Jun 19, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Too short.  I shouldn't be able to pick up a game on Friday and beat it over the course of a weekend.



I'm able to do that with nearly every game I buy, even an rpg 

Did you play on nightmare at first though? I always play the game on the hardest setting I can the first time to make it last a bit more.


----------



## Kei (Jun 19, 2011)

Did you collect all the collectables in each level?? Because I know that had me playing for a bit


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jun 19, 2011)

What is the lesson we have learned don't chase the fucking cat down the alley or you'll end up in some psychotic LCD trip of Wonderland...

Not that running through a psychotic version of Wonderland is a bad thing "The Running only helps when your weapons break the ones being used by everyone else"

Run Rabbit Run...


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 19, 2011)

On chapter 2 and I'm REALLY digging the atmosphere and vibe this game gives.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jun 20, 2011)

The end Credits for Madness Returns was lacking a certain something ohh I don't know something like using this group again

[Youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HzhLj8UMOkE[/Youtube]


----------



## Rukia (Jun 20, 2011)

Alice is like a game version of Sucker Punch.  A crucial difference however is that unlike Sucker Punch... it doesn't suck.  In fact, it's pretty awesome.  

Too short though.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 20, 2011)

Its almost 20 hours wat?? x_x


----------



## Rukia (Jun 20, 2011)

It took me longer to beat Forces Unleashed 2.  Just saying...


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 20, 2011)

doesn't mean its short, means its not long enough


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 20, 2011)

RUkia is joking, had to be. Seeing as I beat Force Unleashed 2 in under four hours and Alice I'm at 12 hours on chapter 3.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 20, 2011)

A good worker is a slave, free to live and work. A bad worke is a dead worker and vice versa.


----------



## Esura (Jun 21, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> RUkia is joking, had to be. Seeing as I beat Force Unleashed 2 in under four hours and Alice I'm at 12 hours on chapter 3.



Yeah, I agree with this.

Alice is too fucking long imo. Seriously, each fucking chapter is like 3+ hours long, I shit you not. Yesterday, I started Chapter 3 at 11AM....I was playing the same fucking chapter at around 2PM. I did not die (playing normal) and I hardly was looking for many bonus stuff, although I did go after the ones pretty much right in my face. I'm like goddamn man, when is it the end of this fucking chapter!? I think that's one of the major flaws in this game so far...poor pacing and overly fucking long chapters.

Also, Alice broke my fucking PS3 blu-ray drive during that chapter too so I didn't even get to fucking finish it! The fucking screen just froze, so I'm not playing any PS3 games until my replacement drive (some blu-ray drive from a YLOD PS3 from some high rated seller on Ebay) comes in.

I went from loving this game, to somewhat irritated by it now.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 21, 2011)

I agree with length. It's not so much they are to long, they needed to be broken up more. in reality each chapter is broken up into like 4 parts. Having a screen though that shows your advancing helps ease the mind in pacing. Game is only 6 chapters, 5 being far to long though, but that's cause in reality there's 4 sub-chapters in between. 

Game has it's flaws but it's still very enjoyable experience for me. I'm really excited to break it down in my review. Sorry to hear man about it breaking your PS3, that sucks!!!!


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 21, 2011)

The game simply should have had shorter parts  it could have been cut down from like 20 hours to 12 easily.

Its a lot of platforming and action throughout those segments too. Not that that's bad or anything, but the platforming is basically ride currents, put ticking bunnies down and shooting those clock thingies 

When your doing those 3 things in sequence for hours on end it gets abit tedious 

I do enjoy the action though


----------



## Esura (Jun 21, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> I agree with length. It's not so much they are to long, they needed to be broken up more. in reality each chapter is broken up into like 4 parts. Having a screen though that shows your advancing helps ease the mind in pacing. Game is only 6 chapters, 5 being far to long though, but that's cause in reality there's 4 sub-chapters in between.
> 
> Game has it's flaws but it's still very enjoyable experience for me. I'm really excited to break it down in my review. Sorry to hear man about it breaking your PS3, that sucks!!!!



Goddamn dude you on Chapter 5? I had the game before you and still on 3. 

I was really enjoying the story though (whenever they get around to it), and I like the characters and all that. Although I expected Alice to be a bit more crazier considering how she is portrayed on commercials, but in game as well in her backstory. But she talks okay...acts ok....actually she is pretty fucking stiff personality wise.

But I'm not worried about my PS3 much though. After watching a PS3 tutorial online, opening it up and taking the drive out and replacing it is easy as sin shit, as long as I am gentle with the pieces. Now, I just have to hope that this drive works. The seller says it worked before his PS3 got YLOD, and from my research, the drive is completely unaffected by YLOD, and he has a high seller rating, so I'm going to take my chances and get this drive considering how cheap it is. If it doesn't work, I'll just get one from my "guy" at around 60 bucks pop. Reason why I think its my blu-ray drive is...

1. Put a disc in and then eject it and it never moves the disc.
2. When a disc is inserted I get the bubble in the corner but the disc never loads on the screen.

And I reeeaaallyy don't want to use my 3DS fund to buy another damn PS3.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jun 21, 2011)

Alice broke your HD you must have done something...


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 21, 2011)

Payday for bad workers has been postponed indefinitely, payday for good workers, IS CANCELED.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 21, 2011)

^Got it backwards  

Just started this today, completed Chapter 1. I played for a few hours, I see nothing wrong with the length. It seems fine. The game has a bunch of flaws, but honestly the atmosphere and style are really overwhelming the flaws. I'm having a lot of fun with the game, and I find myself at times still having fun looking at the environment around me. Hatters design was really cool, I liked Doormouse's as well. The pacing of the story is kind of off, but the "cutscenes' are well done and stylized. 

I have some issues with Alice's animations, they're lacking, and the graphics overall are a couple years old. If the animations were a bit smoother and the graphics a bit nicer, I would be enjoying this game much much more. Also a _tiny_ bit more variety in the battle system would be nice. Adding jumping combos and such, other small tweaks. 

Overall, even with those flaws in mind, this game is solid fun, and I'm enjoying it a _lot_.


----------



## Esura (Jun 21, 2011)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> Alice broke your HD you must have done something...



No...not my HD, my Blu-ray drive. My PS3 still works almost 100%, except now it can't play NO blu-ray discs (movies or games), OR PS1 or DVDs. It plays DLC games and stuff and I can watch hentai on it and all that still.

What happened was, the game froze, so I reset the PS3. System would not cut off so I hit the switch in the back and cut it back on. Wont read it at all now. Disc goes in as normal, but the drive makes an odd click then it wont load. I can eject and all that stuff also.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 21, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> doesn't mean its short, means its not long enough


Aren't you being a bit nit-picky?  It's my only gripe with the game.  I would still list it as a game of the year candidate so far.



crazymtf said:


> RUkia is joking, had to be. Seeing as I beat Force Unleashed 2 in under four hours and Alice I'm at 12 hours on chapter 3.


lol.  The part about Forces Unleashed was a joke.  That I will admit.  I just wanted a strong exaggeration that everyone could relate to.  

As for Alice breaking your system.  I say it's a coincidence.  I haven't heard of this happening to anyone on the Gamefaqs Alice forum.  Alice just happened to be the game you were playing when it crashed.  Tough break.


----------



## Wolfen Blitzer (Jun 21, 2011)

Getting this awesome game today FINALLY. I love this kind of stuff, always been a fan, can't wait to start playing!


----------



## Esura (Jun 21, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Aren't you being a bit nit-picky?  It's my only gripe with the game.  I would still list it as a game of the year candidate so far.
> 
> lol.  The part about Forces Unleashed was a joke.  That I will admit.  I just wanted a strong exaggeration that everyone could relate to.
> 
> As for Alice breaking your system.  I say it's a coincidence.  I haven't heard of this happening to anyone on the Gamefaqs Alice forum.  Alice just happened to be the game you were playing when it crashed.  Tough break.



I still don't understand why you want this game even longer. Normally I like long games but it starts feeling like a chore in this game after awhile. Poor level pacing. From the time I played it, I would rate it a 8/10 or maybe 7.5. Not a bad game, just a flawed one.

Also, yeah I know Alice didn't break it per se...it is an old PS3. I had it since my 10th grade of High School....which was awhile, like four or so years ago. I just wanted to be someone to start some shit.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jun 21, 2011)

A Fare a Day Saves a Hare today Day...


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 21, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> Payday for bad workers has been postponed indefinitely, payday for good workers, IS CANCELED.



Haha, that was kind of creepy. xD


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 21, 2011)

I hated the mouse during those segments -_-;


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 21, 2011)

I'm at the part in Chapter two where you have to fight an undead pirate in that arena-like area because the other undead pirate guy wants you to free their souls or... something.

This game can be pretty hard from time to time O_o not unovercomeable but a bit hard.


----------



## Hijikata~Toushiro (Jun 21, 2011)

Im thinking of buying it tommorow with Shadow of the Damned, but before I want to know how is the Story? Cause I know the gameplay and different kind of mini games are fun and awesome. But is the story interesting, does it end with a bang or like with a 'WTF is that it?' kind of ending.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jun 21, 2011)

Hijikata~Toushiro said:


> Im thinking of buying it tommorow with Shadow of the Damned, but before I want to know how is the Story? Cause I know the gameplay and different kind of mini games are fun and awesome. But is the story interesting, does it end with a bang or like with a 'WTF is that it?' kind of ending.



Without Spoilers

The story picks up where Alice left off with Alice under the questionable care of her psychiatrist where she has a 2nd break down that revolves around her awakening to the Truth about the Night her family died:

The whose's, The why's and what for's you'll have to see for yourself because this game is as mad as a hater and twice as craftier.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 21, 2011)

i liked the plot  that's all i'llsay


----------



## Hijikata~Toushiro (Jun 21, 2011)

Interesting, thanks for the answer, the game comes with the first one as DLC for free so might start with that one. Never played it and it seems its really good too.

Love confusing story's so guess this will be a purchase ^^


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 21, 2011)

Two games for the price of one and the length actually make this worth the money.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jun 21, 2011)

This is the game you must be high to play its a Trip you'll never forget


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 21, 2011)

People are complaining that a 20 hour game is too long? 


I mean maybe if you can't save within a chapter that makes sense. I don't want to be forced to play for three straight hours if I don't choose to do so. But if you can save then what's the problem?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 21, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> People are complaining that a 20 hour game is too long?
> 
> 
> I mean maybe if you can't save within a chapter that makes sense. I don't want to be forced to play for three straight hours if I don't choose to do so. But if you can save then what's the problem?



Its not the game itself being long that's the problem.

The problem is the segments within the game being very drawn out. For hours its like they just throw the same puzzles and enemies at you without actually moving the plot forward, so it can feel like a slog to get through it. Almost like they filled up the game with padding when it wasn't necessary really

If they had kept it a bit more varied, maybe more enemy types or more weapons to choose from, more kinds of puzzles, and a bit more plot progression through each chapter, they could have alleviated a lot of that issue.


Even so, its not a bad game by any means, and i still recommend picking it up because the gameplay is fast and intuitive, and i liked the story, as drawn out as it is


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 21, 2011)

Oh, I can see how that could be tedious. Especially the puzzles if they are simplistic and repetitive. I hated that in the Golden Sun game and I stopped playing it.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jun 21, 2011)

Its like too much butter scrapped over toasted bread not that I'm complaining mind you Buttery toasted bread tastes the same as any buttered bread...


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 21, 2011)

The first thing Alice's combat reminded me of was Ninja Gaiden. It provides just the right about of reflex movement and adaption to situation as NG1, its something i don't think i'll get with NG3, cause they traded it for flippin quick time events


----------



## Jin-E (Jun 21, 2011)

So far i like what i see. Lol Bunny bomb


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 21, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> The first thing Alice's combat reminded me of was Ninja Gaiden. It provides just the right about of reflex movement and adaption to situation as NG1, its something i don't think i'll get with NG3, cause they traded it for flippin quick time events



Combat is exactly like Ocarina of Time. Focusing on the enemy then allows you to dodge, strafe, whatever, switch weapons on the fly with whatever button is on.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jun 21, 2011)

thats what some don't get... they expect American Mcgee's Alice and Alice Madness Returns to play like current games do and because the game plays like Ocarina of Time in terms of combat and the levels aren't polished like something that normally grabs somone's attention:

The game gets crapped on...

Thats fine I like spending 20 + hours or more on my games and any  game I burn through in under 16 I don't like I tend to trade in the next day...


----------



## Esura (Jun 21, 2011)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> thats what some don't get... they expect American Mcgee's Alice and Alice Madness Returns to play like current games do and because the game plays like Ocarina of Time in terms of combat and the levels aren't polished like something that normally grabs somone's attention:
> 
> The game gets crapped on...
> 
> Thats fine I like spending 20 + hours or more on my games and any  game I burn through in under 16 I don't like I tend to trade in the next day...



I'm actually not understanding Alice's gameplay complaints as well. Its one of the better fucking parts of the game besides story and artwork.

Did they expect some Devil May Cry type action or something!?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 21, 2011)

Esura said:


> I'm actually not understanding Alice's gameplay complaints as well. Its one of the better fucking parts of the game besides story and artwork.
> 
> Did they expect some Devil May Cry type action or something!?



The game is a platformer first (which was very obvious since the level layout is more for platforming/puzzle than action stages) then action game later.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 21, 2011)

I don't think that's it. A bit more variety maybe? I don't see anything _wrong_ with the combat, however I do think it could've been better. Not that it wasn't good but it just could have been better. 

Again my only gripes were graphical.


----------



## Kei (Jun 21, 2011)

Jin-E said:


> So far i like what i see. Lol Bunny bomb



It only do so much damage to an enemy


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 21, 2011)

its usually just to hold those god of war buttons down


----------



## Kei (Jun 21, 2011)

XXXXXxxxxxxx

Ultimate combo


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jun 21, 2011)

Ultimate Bunny Bomb Blast....


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 23, 2011)

Just beat this game. I have to say the minor graphical nuisances and rare glitches did not bring this game down at all. It felt a bit dated but the action sequences were extremely fluid, the art style and environments were simply the best I have seen in any game in the past few years, and the cutscenes rich and interesting. Overall, minor flaws taken into consideration, this game was a LOT of fun.


----------



## left4lol (Jun 23, 2011)

Just figured out how to rebind hysteria trigger and changing block button so it doesn't need focus to work. The game is now officially awesome .

The best art direction in anygame period. the visual is really great at max setting (I using ENB series mod for this game), The combat is challenging and fun and the platforming looks great so far. My only gripe is the lack of quick save .

Hysteria mode is officially my favorite powerup mode


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 23, 2011)

L4l what did you do?


----------



## Jin-E (Jun 25, 2011)

I'm probably close to halfway through chapter 5 and i think it's safe to say it ranks among the most fun platforms i've played in years. Two of the main flaws with it imo is 1.) that there havent been any bosses thus far and 2.) the whole loading thing when you enter new areas that prevents you from backtracking your path and finding forgotten teeth/memories

But overall, an excellent game. 



Keiichi Song said:


> It only do so much damage to an enemy



Yeah, it's mostly for diversion/blowing up walls


----------



## Kei (Jun 25, 2011)

Jin-E said:


> Yeah, it's mostly for diversion/blowing up walls



I'd stopped using after I got the pony


----------



## Wolfen Blitzer (Jun 25, 2011)

Best game I've played so far this year, I love it, it's quite possibly my new favorite game!

P.S. Is it possible to go back and play a chapter after you've beaten it or the game?


----------



## Jin-E (Jun 25, 2011)

Girls and horses....




> P.S. Is it possible to go back and play a chapter after you've beaten it or the game?



Dont think so. Cant even start a new game as long as im on my current playthrough


----------



## Wolfen Blitzer (Jun 25, 2011)

Aw dang


----------



## Kei (Jun 25, 2011)

Jin-E said:


> Girls and horses....



Girls and their knives


----------



## left4lol (Jun 25, 2011)

Jin-E said:


> Dont think so. Cant even start a new game as long as im on my current playthrough


You could after you finished the chapter actually.


----------



## Angelus (Jun 26, 2011)

left4lol said:


> You could after you finished the chapter actually.



Yeah, after you finish a chapter you can select it in the "Chapter Select" menu in the main menu.

I just finished chapter 3 and I quite like this game. It has some obvious flaws, like some (really) bad textures (especially in chapter 3), a lack of cool weapons like the jackbombs from the first game, poor pacing and only short visits to the "real" world.

Yet, the art style is beautiful, the combat fluid and the story interesting enough to keep me playing. Can't wait to start playing chapter 4


----------



## Kei (Jun 26, 2011)

Yeah in the start of Chapter 2 in the real world..I wish I had more time


----------



## left4lol (Jun 26, 2011)

Who cares about a few bad texture when you got dat Alice hair


----------



## Kei (Jun 26, 2011)

I want her to do a hair flip!!


----------



## Esura (Jun 26, 2011)

I want to hair fuck Alice's hair.


----------



## Skylit (Jun 26, 2011)

I WHIP MY HAIR BACK AND FORTH


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 26, 2011)

A bad worker is a dead worker, and vice versa


----------



## Zaru (Jun 26, 2011)

Dat         hair.


----------



## Fireball (Jun 26, 2011)

DAT HAIR 

Finished the first game and started to play _Madness Returns_ today. Really had to force myself away from the console. Game is pretty fun and nice eye candy. I was just marveling at the scenery porn and even backtracked a few times just so I didn't miss anything.

Intro was awesome. When she tumbled down in a henge-like sequence and landed gracefully on her feet I really thought: "Welcome back Alice!"


I forgot to say

DAT HAIR


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 26, 2011)

Dat Hair  but no excuse for the animations and dated graphics for the characters. :/


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 26, 2011)




----------



## Summoner (Jun 26, 2011)

Anyone have any idea how much this costs?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 26, 2011)

59.99


----------



## Gowi (Jun 26, 2011)

Looking forward to picking this up sometime this summer...


----------



## Fireball (Jun 30, 2011)

Those crabs with cannonball arms reminded me of this guy:


----------



## pandafu6 (Jun 30, 2011)

First my friend was searching the web and found this game and she opened up the link on Google and it was damn scary but cool and sick at the same time.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 30, 2011)

**Cigar Smoking Crabs**

This game is fucking awesome.


----------



## bobby8685 (Jul 1, 2011)

This is one of my favorite games of the year. Makes me feel bad I missed the first Alice.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 1, 2011)

don't be a bad worker, bad workers are slaves and dirt


----------



## Eevihl (Jul 1, 2011)

The Cheshire dress is <3


----------



## Fireball (Jul 1, 2011)

China level is so cool. Damn Samurai wasps.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 4, 2011)

Fireball said:


> China level is so cool. Damn Samurai wasps.



I personally love how Alice changes with the environment. It really adds to the immersion considering this is all a creation of her own imagination.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 5, 2011)

Is this game also for the PC?

Or is it only for PS3 & Xbox 360?

Thanks in advance for the info ^^


----------



## Fireball (Jul 5, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Yes, there is also a PC version.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 5, 2011)

Fireball said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually, google initially didnt help, as I needed to be entirely sure.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 5, 2011)

The game was a PC game originally, so it'd be pretty ridiculous if it wasn't on there this time around for the sequel.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 5, 2011)

Ech?ux said:


> The game was a PC game originally, so it'd be pretty ridiculous if it wasn't on there this time around for the sequel.



True =)

But, again, I had to be entirely sure. =)


----------



## Hijikata~Toushiro (Jul 16, 2011)

Just finished the game and wow ! What an experience loved the creepy aspect of the game. The gameplay wasn't bad either was quite fun to play but what I loved most was the visuals and soundtrack of the game.
One of my fav game of this year that's for sure ^^.

Found this fan made video of the game with a song from Sucker Punch, the
song fit well the game cause of some similarities with the sucker punch movie 

**Spoilers in the video so if you havn't finish the game don't watch**
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2kqBGrUO5kY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Scizor (Jul 17, 2011)

I gave this game to my girlfriend for her birthday today.

She loves it.

Thanks for informing me about the PC version, guys.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 17, 2011)

Fucking shit that song better not round up a reputation as being from Sucker Punch over being from Fight Club


----------



## Angelus (Jul 17, 2011)

Finally got my Platinum Trophy yesterday. The Dollmaker one wasn't that hard to get in the end. This was actually one of the games where it was fun hunting for throphies. The only other game where I got Platinum is The Force Unleashed 2.

AMR is definitely one of the best games I have played in recent years, despite all its flaws.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 17, 2011)

a good worker is a live worker, free to live and work. a bad worker, is a dead worker, don't be a bad worker


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 16, 2011)

Just finished this game. The gameplay ran its course about five hours before the game did. There were too many long stretches where the story literally stood still while you're forced to do the same platforming and same combat. And even the story was a let down, even if it wasn't delivered to piecemeal, not much really happens for the majority of it and the last few bits of it feel "ambiguous" to the point of obfuscation.

The art saves this game, otherwise I would of quit not long into chapter 2.


----------

